# I think Perseus will be the last gsd that I'll ever get.



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Not saying they are a bad bread, or I don't love Perseus, but he does give me a run for my money. I'm glad the puppy biting stage is over. Which made him more awesome. But it's the over protection instinct he has. He was properly socialize, met ever kind of person/thing. But now it's to the extreme. A friend came over the other day, which he use to be ok with, but this time he started to bark and go right at her full force, she luckily shut the storm door in time. I'm forced to put him in his kennel when People come over. And now on walks, they are short because he hates everyone now. =( I need to find a good trainer because I've tried everything, and nothing works with him.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Is that adolescence kicking in ?? I agree with GSD cost alot hahhaha or maybe just me cause the food i been feeding him...how big is perseus nowadays ? Ace has not gain weight or height in 2 weeks.. he is not even 6 months yet.. weird.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Probably, I don't know. He is a very lovey dog to the kids and me. But people out side the house, he loathes. I hate it because I want to take him every were I go, take him on walks like before. But he thinks everyone is a threat, but he loves other dogs. ((Not cats))Maybe it's just the breed of the dog. I know they don't out grow bad behavior, that they need to be trained. But boy, nothing works with him. And I don't know if this is just the way they are by genetics ,since a lot of people get them for guard dogs. ((Shrugs shoulders) he is getting big still. Last I weighed him he was 80 about 2 weeks ago. Maybe Monday I will weigh him =). Does ace act like this at all? If this is the nature of gsd, then I will just deal with him and love him just the way he is. Just work around it, like put him in his kennel when people come over, or walk were nobody is around. I just don't want him to actually bite some one, thinking he has to be overly protective if that makes sense.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh, side note. I didn't mean cost a lot of money, I meant he gives me a run, kinda like he takes a lot. Some times my mind thinks different then what I Wright.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

It could be genetics. How friendly was he as a pup? 
Sorry you're going through this with him.  Hope you can find a good trainer.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You probably need to do a search of the forum on fear aggression. A 6-7 month old puppy isn't being protective, or "overly" protective. He's afraid.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think it's the breed. Any dog takes lots if training. My golden gives me a run for my money, but it wouldn't stop me from getting another golden. I do think that you have to be confident when you own a GSD, they seem to react more to a persons feelings. I used to give myself pep talks when I was working on Midnites reactivity. Once I changed my attitude, the changes in him were beyond exceptional.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally I'm with Diesel. I love my guy but he will be the first and last GSD I ever have. The drama and reactiveness are unacceptable. His first trainer told me that they stopped getting GSD's for those reasons and I thought that was stupid, and now only a few months later I understand completely. Still, not my guys fault I didn't more strongly consider what breed I wanted and I'll keep him despite having to do stuff different than what I think the point of having a dog is for. I hope when I take his balls off he mellows out, or just happens naturally when he grows up. even if he calmed down tonight the months of effort I've committed are something I would never repeat.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TigervTeMar said:


> Personally I'm with Diesel. I love my guy but he will be the first and last GSD I ever have. The drama and reactiveness are unacceptable. His first trainer told me that they stopped getting GSD's for those reasons and I thought that was stupid, and now only a few months later I understand completely. Still, not my guys fault I didn't more strongly consider what breed I wanted and I'll keep him despite having to do stuff different than what I think the point of having a dog is for. I hope when I take his balls off he mellows out, or just happens naturally when he grows up. even if he calmed down tonight the months of effort I've committed are something I would never repeat.


You don't think that after your dog matures that you will feel a sense of accomplishment? Every one of my dogs make me proud and I feel like a job well done. I feel especially proud of Midnite because of how he turned out. Yes I busted my butt training him with his reactiveness but it was totally worth the end result. I would do it over 100 times.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

I am proud of how far he's come already, don't get me wrong. But I think we have different personalities and expectations for dogs and ourselves. Anyway I'll have probably 10+ years with my guy so much could change. Still, I adored my 2 family rotties and I do want to try a husky. Thoughts shelved for later


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

When did this behavior start?

Mine is 6 months now and has NEVER shown ANY aggression at all to people, except for mouthing issues when she was 8-10 weeks old.

I hope it doesn't crop up in the future. That would be unacceptable.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus just turned 7 months. He use to be so friendly with strangers. I use to take him with me every were, even in the gas station. He loved people. Then about 3 months he would get so excited to see people he would pee while he gave Tonz of kiss and very waggy tail. A little after 3 and a half months when we took him for walks, he would only bark at certain people that walked their dogs, but he loved their dog. At 4 months I couldn't take him in the store any more because he would start barking at people to get their attention, so they would pet him. At 5 months he started to get the growl bark at people, but that was it. If they got close, he would hide. Kinda like his bark is bigger then his bite. At 6 months he started to stand his ground and this time he will try to get to the person. He has never bit any one, but I won't take my chances. He get a big fat mowhak every time. Even at 80 pounds I put him in his place and make him sit and I would block his view from it. Also. My boy is neutered so I know it's not from that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> Perseus just turned 7 months. He use to be so friendly with strangers. I use to take him with me every were, even in the gas station. He loved people. Then about 3 months he would get so excited to see people he would pee while he gave Tonz of kiss and very waggy tail. A little after 3 and a half months when we took him for walks, he would only bark at certain people that walked their dogs, but he loved their dog. At 4 months I couldn't take him in the store any more because he would start barking at people to get their attention, so they would pet him. At 5 months he started to get the growl bark at people, but that was it. If they got close, he would hide. Kinda like his bark is bigger then his bite. At 6 months he started to stand his ground and this time he will try to get to the person. He has never bit any one, but I won't take my chances. He get a big fat mowhak every time. Even at 80 pounds I put him in his place and make him sit and I would block his view from it. Also. My boy is neutered so I know it's not from that.


This doesn't sound like anything more then an excited dog. What kind of training are you doing to help him? Doing no training is just going to make it worse and worse. Go to the park, sit in a bench and do obedience work with him. Teach him leave it and watch. Condition him to not pay attention to people. If someone wants to pet him, he has to be in a sit, all four paws on the ground. Hackles up does not always mean aggression.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

He is trained to stay also leave it.(many other things, like speak on command, shake, touch, lay down, up, come, crowl, roll over etc...) I've tried distracting him with treats, I've tried letting him investigate what he was barking at. I've tried to get new people meeting him by standing to the side, squat down and let him come to them as they offer him a treat. I've even try; and the only thing I can do now, is make him sit. Literally make him sit and I will have to block his view. Nothing works with him. It's like the training, the treats, the toys mean nothing to him when he sees someone. He gets into his own zone. Even when that person is out of sight, he likes to give off a few barks just in case. When I take him out to go to the bathroom at night. He will walk to every corner and let out a break. Kinda like his is warning things to stay away. He is such the sweetest loving guy, but only to his people. 
I was thinking that he is more scared, or confused what to do so he acts this way. But this is my first, so I don't know that maybe with age he will learn not every thing is a threat or be confused. "Mature" hopefully (( knock on wood))


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Nope Ace never acted this way . He still so happy and loving to other people even strangers ... Ears go back butt and tail shaking . Sometime i wish he is less loving to strangers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> You probably need to do a search of the forum on fear aggression. A 6-7 month old puppy isn't being protective, or "overly" protective. He's afraid.


Yep. 

And this is why people say, over and over again, that temperament is so important.

A German Shepherd will not mature until he's three. This is not an easy-going breed, nor a breed that you can just put into your house, feed, and have a laid-back dog who listens to you. 

Even well bred German Shepherds with solid temperaments are a lot of work.
But to expect a well behaved GSD before that dog turns two is unrealistic.

All that being said, German Shepherds are not for everyone. A lot of people buy them because of the looks, but don't bother to research what they're getting along with those looks.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Nope Ace never acted this way . He still so happy and loving to other people even strangers ... Ears go back butt and tail shaking . Sometime i wish he is less loving to strangers.


Loving everyone at 6 months is a good thing in my opinion....at 2, I would hope mine would be less interested in strangers, but not aggressive..neutral would be a good term for what I expect from him.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Loving everyone at 6 months is a good thing in my opinion....at 2, I would hope mine would be less interested in strangers, but not aggressive..neutral would be a good term for what I expect from him.


I guess you are right .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

eddie1976E said:


> Loving everyone at 6 months is a good thing in my opinion....at 2, I would hope mine would be less interested in strangers, but not aggressive..neutral would be a good term for what I expect from him.


Both of mine are like this. They love family and friends that come into the home and can take or leave strangers. They accept all kids, which is extreme important for me .


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Yep.
> 
> And this is why people say, over and over again, that temperament is so important.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. 

I have 3 GSDs, and I've never gone through any drama with any of them. I know the parents, and some of the grandparents of my dogs, as well as many of their siblings. It's remarkable how all three of of my dogs are VERY much like their respective mothers in temperament. It's one of the reasons that I got them. 

My boy Russell is 18 months old now, and the biggest pain in the butt that you can imagine. He's smart, energetic, and extremely pushy. So hardheaded. He loves me SO much and thinks everything I do is his business. He's just now starting to think he's a big boy, and not a puppy. I'm getting glimpses of who he will be when he's a grown up dog.  I understand the feeling that a GSD puppy is overwhelming. I felt that way about one of my Dobes, until she turned about 3.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yep.
> 
> And this is why people say, over and over again, that temperament is so important.
> 
> ...


Or getting themselves into.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder why Perseus is like this.=( I guess I'm the only one. Man, i LOVE him so much. I don't mind that he doesn't like strangers, but not act like he is going to eat them. Also , I didn't get him for his looks. I did so much research right when I found out I was getting him. That's why I'm stump. I would never get rid of him, even when he is like this. The day he grows old will probably be one of the hardest thing ever. His parents were nice, unless you creep up side the house, then their protective mode kicked in. But, the breeder said Perseus' dad was the same why tell he hit about 2. Then he mellowed out. If it's because he is scared? How can I help him not be scared?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> I wonder why Perseus is like this.=( I guess I'm the only one. Man, i LOVE him so much. I don't mind that he doesn't like strangers, but not act like he is going to eat them. Also , I didn't get him for his looks. I did so much research right when I found out I was getting him. That's why I'm stump. I would never get rid of him, even when he is like this. The day he grows old will probably be one of the hardest thing ever. His parents were nice, unless you creep up side the house, then their protective mode kicked in. But, the breeder said Perseus' dad was the same why tell he hit about 2. Then he mellowed out. If it's because he is scared? How can I help him not be scared?


You have to be confident. If you are confident, it travels right down that leash and he feels safe. No more blocking. He sees a person you turn and walk the other way or keep walking past them. Don't give him a chance to react. Do you use a prong?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

If the dog is acting this way because it lacks confidence or is fearful then maybe there isn't a clear leader in the pack. Would it help the dog if it was made clear that it is not his responsibility to "protect", instead, he is going to be protected by his owner?

When on leash is he out front or beside you? Some say if the dog is out front, it emboldens them and they think they are the leader of the pack and thus have to protect the pack. I'm not sure if I buy this...but my dog will not be in front of me, always beside me. I will let him in front on occasion, but always lose leash.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My GSD is dog reactive and I'm pretty positive I'm the main reason he is but there is also a genetic component there... Right now we're doing IPO training and working on his dog issues along side that. I learned pretty quickly that he is NOT aggressive(even with all the barking and aggressive 'looking' behavior) but he is afraid and unsure, we had a couple negative experiences with off leash dogs. Your dog is a puppy and is 'not' being protective, he's probably nervous/afraid and being reactive... Personally acting this way towards people is not normal or ok and is a much bigger issue in my opinion then say dog reactivity. 

I think the best thing you can do is to try and find a GSD savvy trainer to work on this because if you don't it will only get worse and you do not want him biting someone. This could be a lifetime management issue but do not do what I did and not seek help(my dog is 2 now and it's a lot more work to correct it now). Possibly share your general area and maybe someone can help locate a trainer for you. I'd just be very careful and not use a trainer who uses a lot of adverse training. I have no issues with giving corrections but for this kind of issue I think correction only type training would be detrimental.

I've also learned the way I was handling my dog around other dogs was making him worse. With you tensing up and blocking him, pretty much all you're doing is teaching him that there is something to worry about. With my training I am supposed to just keep walking, tell him no but keep walking and not to yank him around or especially pull back on the leash which is something I've having a hard time with because I do it reflexively now. Another thing I'm doing although this may not work in all cases but if he doesn't react to a dog there is no praise or reward, our goal is for him to think that nothing is happening and to ignore dogs. Sorry this is long winded lol but like I said with him acting this way towards people it's very critical that you get real life help.

GSD's are a wonderful breed but they are not for everyone and this is why it's so important to find a reputable breeder because GSD's are plagued with health and behavioral problems. A well bred balanced GSD should not be acting this way towards people.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Diesel7602, don't give up quite yet. I do agree that you get a good trainer because I certainly learned more I think than my dog did. I learned how NOT to react to his reactivity, even seemingly little things like keeping my body posture straight forward instead of rotated towards him, how to hold the leash so the tension, if I had any, would be in my right hand instead of the left so he'd never feel it. These dogs are so intuitive to the way you speak and feel that those little details can go a long way. My guy is dog aggressive, i don't really know why (he's a rescue, so: genetics?experience?) but treating it is the same: management, in my case.
One great piece of advice that I got from someone on this forum: go to a parking lot of a moderately busy store (Home Depot or similar) and set up in a far corner of the parking lot with a folding chair and treats. Just sit and watch people go in and out of the store, moving a little closer as your guy tolerates it. I did some training and play, too, to convince him that this was just like working with me in the backyard, essentially no big deal. Now, he'll down and stay off the sidewalk with people, bikes strollers and even dogs going by (not actually close, but way better). This is a huge change. He never will be allowed off leash or around other dogs, and I don't let strange kids approach him, but I never ever thought I'd get to this place. Ever. 
We got him at 10 months and he's now 18 months. The dog needed me to step up in my managing his fears or whatever, and I owe it to him to do that. I didn't have the benefit of knowing his breeding or experience, but that wasn't his "fault", he's like a surprise package from your secret admirer. Like llombardo said, it takes time but worth it certainly to the dog, and hopefully to you. Sorry this is so long, I hope it helps. Since I started with the trainer, Rudy seems to have grown up a little, I feel that he's more relaxed.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

You are not the only one with these issues. I too love to take my dog everywhere and feel your pain. I have tried for the past year doing counter conditioning, training, socialization, etc to make things better with my dog. Even though the counter conditioning certainly helped, finding a behaviorist to work with has been the best thing I have done. Even though we still have a journey ahead of us and coming up on maturity soon ( he's 20 months) I am finding I am having more confidence in him to act the right way and I believe he's having more confidence in me to lead him in the right direction.

your puppy is still young and it's good your asking for advice now. I'm sure you will be able to turn things around.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Where did Perseus come from? Were his parents titled (hopefully showing strong nerve)? 

Sounds like a typical backyard bred GSD pup to me. It's not a knock, I have one. But that's not what the breed should be. A stable dog is awfully nice, nothing like what you're describing. And nervy dogs come from any breed easily when you don't research breeding.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

You aren't alone! I have a pup with issues. It's a mix of my own issues I am burdening her with and possible poor breeding. I bought her from an incredibly nice hobby breeder. I had no clue I was making a mistake. I wouldn't change it but I wouldn't make the same mistake again. I also likely will never own another gsd. I am one giant bag of nerves. I'm just incapable of being the strong and confident leader my Zoe needs. We work with a trainer and do the best we can.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of the reactivity is handler error. I got Midnite in May and he was about 8 months. I worked with him daily. We went to the pet store and stood outside then to different parks. On the weekends I worked with him a couple different times a day. The first step is to find a GOOD trainer to evaluate him. They can determine if it's aggression or just frustration, it might not even be fear. Midnites issue was frustration. Once you hear that it's not aggression that will help you become more confident. I used several methods during our training. Treats were of the highest value for some of the exercises(raw venison). By September I was able not only to get him his CGC, he also became a certified therapy dog. It was a lot of work those 4 months, but once you knock it out and just continue with training it is worth it. I became a member at the local GSD club, which costs $75 a year for unlimited training for both my GSD's and a very reduced rate if $3 pet drop in for my other dogs. They smile when they see me at events that they are a part of, because I'm able to bring both my GSD's on flat collars with tons of people and dogs everywhere. They are very proud of Midnite and he is even used as the stable dog for other reactive dogs to walk by and stuff.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> If the dog is acting this way because it lacks confidence or is fearful then maybe there isn't a clear leader in the pack. Would it help the dog if it was made clear that it is not his responsibility to "protect", instead, he is going to be protected by his owner?
> 
> When on leash is he out front or beside you? Some say if the dog is out front, it emboldens them and they think they are the leader of the pack and thus have to protect the pack. I'm not sure if I buy this...but my dog will not be in front of me, always beside me. I will let him in front on occasion, but always lose leash.


Ever since I've brought him home I made him walk beside me never in frount. It took a lot of turning around when he tried so I was always in front. I even submit him if he tries to act up. I never let him walk in or out of a door way UN tell he sits and I walk in/out first. I made sure he knew I was the leader not him. =)


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Where did Perseus come from? Were his parents titled (hopefully showing strong nerve)?
> 
> Sounds like a typical backyard bred GSD pup to me. It's not a knock, I have one. But that's not what the breed should be. A stable dog is awfully nice, nothing like what you're describing. And nervy dogs come from any breed easily when you don't research breeding.


I don't know much about his parents, but ever week since Perseus was born I went over and checked on the little guy. His mom nor father seemed to act out. They would let you handle the pups and never acted the way Perseus does. But the owner said they are very protective, he let the dad out side and said walk out and go by the fence with out me and you will see. And sure enough his whole attitude changed and start to bark like he never saw us before.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ever since I've brought him home I made him walk beside me never in frount. It took a lot of turning around when he tried so I was always in front. I even submit him if he tries to act up. I never let him walk in or out of a door way UN tell he sits and I walk in/out first. I made sure he knew I was the leader not him. =)


Get the dog evaluated before you jump to fear or nerve problems. Is he in any obedience classes? You feel frustrated and he feels it. I'm going with reactivity due to frustration. Once you find out for sure and deal with it as such, you will no longer be frustrated and neither will he. Where about are you located?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank y'all for your help. I'm going to work harder with him and this time if he barks I'll just keep walking like he wasn't. Also do the park thing. I'll keep y'all posted. I really appreciate all your response. It gives me hope. =)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> Thank y'all for your help. I'm going to work harder with him and this time if he barks I'll just keep walking like he wasn't. Also do the park thing. I'll keep y'all posted. I really appreciate all your response. It gives me hope. =)


What kind of collar are you using on him ?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> Where did Perseus come from? Were his parents titled (hopefully showing strong nerve)?
> 
> Sounds like a typical backyard bred GSD pup to me. It's not a knock, I have one. But that's not what the breed should be. A stable dog is awfully nice, nothing like what you're describing. And nervy dogs come from any breed easily when you don't research breeding.


I'm glad someone said this....no one is describing a well bred, strong nerved, appropriate but not over the top suspicion, balanced drive, dog. Nothing OP or what most are lamenting about is a what I would consider "normal" or "expected" in a well bred, strong nerved, GSD. I also think it's sad that so many are agreeing and pointing out how the breed isn't for everyone. If OP's description and problems are "typical" of a GSD, well I don't want one either. 

My guy just turned a year old, if I couldn't live with him, he wouldn't be here. I agree these dogs need appropriate leadership, training, and structure, but "he hates everyone on walks and needs to be locked up when company is over because he charges them" isn't what I would consider a "great" dog. My dog's environmental nerve threshold is extremely high, better than my corgi even, and of course better than my byb gsd that has passed. It has raised the bar of my expectations of what a "good" gsd should be.

Temar, is your GSD from Temar in OR? I now know several dogs, including a close friend with a dog from Temar that has the problems of OP and others and have been turned off to the breed in some ways. I promise the things you describe, the "unacceptable" but "expected" behavior you speak of (drama and reactiveness), isn't something that *should be inherent in getting a gsd, imho. I agree with you, it IS unacceptable,

Rant~~Strong nerves should be the absolute minimum in breeding this breed, it should be criminal to breed a nerve bag (of any breed, but especially a powerful one). They are nightmares to deal with.

Low nerve threshold problems are so often dismissed as "protective instincts" in this breed, and it drives me NUTS! You should be able to walk your dog without these issues.~~End Rant


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ever since I've brought him home I made him walk beside me never in frount. It took a lot of turning around when he tried so I was always in front. I even submit him if he tries to act up. I never let him walk in or out of a door way UN tell he sits and I walk in/out first. I made sure he knew I was the leader not him. =)


"I even submit him if he tries to act up."

What do you mean by that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Perseus just turned 7 months. He use to be so friendly with strangers. I use to take him with me every were, even in the gas station. He loved people. Then about 3 months he would get so excited to see people he would pee while he gave Tonz of kiss and very waggy tail. A little after 3 and a half months when we took him for walks, he would only bark at certain people that walked their dogs, but he loved their dog. At 4 months I couldn't take him in the store any more because he would start barking at people to get their attention, so they would pet him. At 5 months he started to get the growl bark at people, but that was it. If they got close, he would hide. Kinda like his bark is bigger then his bite. At 6 months he started to stand his ground and this time he will try to get to the person. He has never bit any one, but I won't take my chances. He get a big fat mowhak every time. Even at 80 pounds I put him in his place and make him sit and I would block his view from it. Also. My boy is neutered so I know it's not from that.



From what is written here, you had a reactive puppy. And you let him continue to decide for himself. The more times a dog is allowed to react, the more powerful these reactions become. At the first moment he started barking at people I would have stopped going to the pet store. Then started training for attention on me. I'm who my dog should look to for guidance, he shouldn't have to rely on his own instincts as to who is and isn't a threat.

I personally would get a trainer NOW. If he only continues to get worse, you'll never be happy with him.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Silly Perseus ... remember when he got stung by a bee ? lol... sorry maybe i shouldnt laugh


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> I also think it's sad that so many are agreeing and pointing out how the breed isn't for everyone. If OP's description and problems are "typical" of a GSD, well I don't want one either.


So you would say GSDs are for everyone?


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Diesel7602 said:


> Not saying they are a bad bread, or I don't love Perseus, but he does give me a run for my money. I'm glad the puppy biting stage is over. Which made him more awesome. But it's the over protection instinct he has. He was properly socialize, met ever kind of person/thing. But now it's to the extreme. A friend came over the other day, which he use to be ok with, but this time he started to bark and go right at her full force, she luckily shut the storm door in time. I'm forced to put him in his kennel when People come over. And now on walks, they are short because he hates everyone now. =( I need to find a good trainer because I've tried everything, and nothing works with him.


It isnt the GSD breed. Its any dog really. He needs.proper training as any other dog would it this situation.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

llombardo said:


> What kind of collar are you using on him ?


I was using a prong collar, but it didn't do much. I got him a harness, so if he tried to go after any one and pulls, the straps by his front legs tighten up were he can't go any were.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Silly Perseus ... remember when he got stung by a bee ? lol... sorry maybe i shouldnt laugh


 I laugh at it now because of the pic =)) but not at the time. I was so worried.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

E.Hatch said:


> "I even submit him if he tries to act up."
> 
> What do you mean by that?
> 
> ...


When he was little and he kept biting and making myself and kids bleed, I would roll him on his side un tell he submitted. I also have to do it if I want to clip his nails. Or when he used to jumps on the cats and tried to mal then. I made sure he knew I was the boss "pack leader"


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Get the dog evaluated before you jump to fear or nerve problems. Is he in any obedience classes? You feel frustrated and he feels it. I'm going with reactivity due to frustration. Once you find out for sure and deal with it as such, you will no longer be frustrated and neither will he. Where about are you located?


Utah


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have to agree with Carrie - find a good trainer. The best thing I ever did when Paisley started acting out at 4.5/5 months was to seek out an experienced trainer. In fact, I wish I would have gone a few weeks earlier than I went. I drove 3 hours each way. People thought I was nuts. It was the best decision I could have made and it turned what could have been a long term issue into a phase. She is still young and there are things I want to work on with her still, but she is manageable and has come a long way! In fact, we get compliments on her behavior quite a bit. So while we may still be working on a few things, she is a really good dog and very easy to manage. I would hate to think where we would be now if I had not have found a knowledgable trainer while she was still young. The money and time we spent back then has made life with her relatively easy and that is priceless.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> When he was little and he kept biting and making myself and kids bleed, I would roll him on his side un tell he submitted. I also have to do it if I want to clip his nails. Or when he used to jumps on the cats and tried to mal then. I made sure he knew I was the boss "pack leader"


Please do not alpha roll your puppy. Please find a good trainer to help you learn how to properly communicate with your dog. It sounds like your puppy is reactive, and if you don't handle this properly, he could become fear aggressive. Two books that I recommend you reading are The Other End of the Leash and Control Unleashed. Here's a Michael Ellis video about this topic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOuwZcqnwcs

But please find a good trainer and work with your dog. This could be fear, frustration, handler error, or any combination, but no one on this board can see how you and your dog are interacting, so no one can say why he is acting like this. He is young, so hopefully you can work him through this. Good luck.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been dealing with reactivity for 3 years. I tried all sorts of methods to deal with it. In the beginning I tried to use positive only and it just didn't work for me. I have been to lots of different classes and trainers. I finally found some that actually helped ME and my dog. Only problem was that my girl learned to behave in class, but not in real life. Now I have a trainer that walks with me in the real world without being cost prohibitive. It is making a world of difference! Fortunately my girl is dog reactive, not people reactive at all. And I finally figured out that she isn't really aggressive as I originally believed. She lacked confidence and had a couple of negative experiences with other dogs when she was young. Put that together with me being clueless....voila...a reactive dog. But we are making progress, especially with the new trainer helping us. So hang in there....finding a good trainer is not always easy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Diesel7602 said:


> When he was little and he kept biting and making myself and kids bleed, I would roll him on his side un tell he submitted. I also have to do it if I want to clip his nails. Or when he used to jumps on the cats and tried to mal then. I made sure he knew I was the boss "pack leader"


Sounds like this, along with genetics could be the reason he's not what you expected. I think meeting some well bred shepherds might make you change your mind.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> I have to agree with Carrie - find a good trainer. The best thing I ever did when Paisley started acting out at 4.5/5 months was to seek out an experienced trainer. In fact, I wish I would have gone a few weeks earlier than I went. I drove 3 hours each way. People thought I was nuts. It was the best decision I could have made and it turned what could have been a long term issue into a phase. She is still young and there are things I want to work on with her still, but she is manageable and has come a long way! In fact, we get compliments on her behavior quite a bit. So while we may still be working on a few things, she is a really good dog and very easy to manage. I would hate to think where we would be now if I had not have found a knowledgable trainer while she was still young. The money and time we spent back then has made life with her relatively easy and that is priceless.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. At 4.5 months I got a referral from someone on the forum for an excellent trainer 2 hours away. He had over 30 years of experience in Schutzhund. The problem was quickly addressed and minimized. The trainer could verify that my dog did not have fear aggression. He was just being a "jerk" and could not be allowed to get away with it. 

Going to someone with GSD experience is important. My 7 month old dog was at my pet sitters two weeks ago and my pet sitter raved about his dog social skills.

We started nose work last week and there is a shepherd there that showed me how my dog could've been if I hadn't gotten help.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Walk with a head halter rather than a harness.
The front clip harness is easy to back out of, and can be a problem if your dog is bent on chasing after someone. I know because my dog backed out of one trying to get away from a shower. 

The halter can give you a bit of control where their head and neck goes, and help with the management a bit. My reactive dog walks best on halters. It gives her one less choice to make poorly.

Puppy is dog reactive at 3 years old. But she is scared, not aggressive. She plays well and loves other dogs when they are able to greet and play offleash. Hopefully this is the case for your girl as well.

I read one of your blurbs earlier about how she started barking at people. I don't think that's an "pet me I want attention". I think she gave some warning signs as a baby that people were too much for her. Or she could be like my dog, and have a "love people touching me, don't love people walking around" thing.

Either way, I think seeing a trainer really is the best way. Good luck.


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

I have to second everyone else, go see a behaviourist/trainer and one that knows GSDs or is highly recommended. 

I kept putting it off with my girl mainly due to cost, and I was trying everything under the sun, listened to other people with more experience, went to a schutz club and in the end I believed I had totally crap fear aggressive dog, which really started to affect my relationship with her.

After seeing the behaviourist(who assesses dangerous dogs for councils also), he believes she isn't fearful, just lacks respect for me, has some holes in her socialization and has gotten away with making her own decisions for too long. Within 30mins of being with him she was by his side and walking about with the trainer and she stayed there for the next 2 hours, she wasn't tense at all and you could just see how relaxed she was.

In a matter of a week of implementing some of the games, and doing some other things more consistently and correctly I noticed a difference, were moving along now, and have another session coming up. I just wish I had gone sooner and not waited so long.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I definitely do not believe that your 7 month old puppy is being protective, I agree with the others that he is acting out of fear.

I never had any issues with Sinister as a puppy, he has always been well behaved, very friendly and great with people and other animals. I often say I won't get another GSD after he passes but that is because I hate the hair, it has nothing to do with the breed's temperament, in fact, I think the GSD breed is the best breed.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think finding yourself a really good trainer is a great first step in learning how to work through this with him.

I can understand your frustration.

My GSD has a low threshold and it makes things really difficult sometimes. I have worked very hard with her and we've made a lot of progress, but I don't think she'll ever really get past it entirely.

That said, with A LOT of hard work, I've gotten a couple of titles on her and am really proud of her. She's also a wonderful companion, I really adore her. But I can kind of understand not wanting to get another one. 

If I could guarantee to not have her issues in my next GSD, I'd get another, but since I can't, I'm not sure I would. I'm conflicted, they are such amazing dogs, but they are a lot more difficult in a lot of ways than most breeds, just because they are SO intense with everything they do.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yesterday I took Perseus out to the bathroom, And two family members came over. After seeing them go in the house, I was like great, here we go.(Perseus does not like them) but this time I just went right in, made him lye down and stay. He notice them quickly and started to bark and get to them, but I kept him in the lying down position, he bark a few more times at them. Once he stopped barking and relaxed I praised him. As soon as he wanted to get excited, I told him no and relaxe and he then put his head on the ground and forgot about them. I did keep him still on the leash and stayed right by him just incase he did go after them. It was a big improvement.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

bellske said:


> I have to second everyone else, go see a behaviourist/trainer and one that knows GSDs or is highly recommended.
> 
> I kept putting it off with my girl mainly due to cost, and I was trying everything under the sun, listened to other people with more experience, went to a schutz club and in the end I believed I had totally crap fear aggressive dog, which really started to affect my relationship with her.
> 
> ...


sounds very similar to my story. We upped the leadership and have seen a dramatic improvement. I think because they show some similar signs to fear some of us are treating our dogs as fearful and trying to praise them into socialization, whereas they need a better leader less treats and a few more rules.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm glad you are seeing some improvement. Whether you go with another GSD in the future or a lab..lol. I'm sure you would be alot less stressed if you got things with your current boy under control where you can at least take him out and he can ignore his triggers.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Is that adolescence kicking in ?? I agree with GSD cost alot hahhaha or maybe just me cause the food i been feeding him...how big is perseus nowadays ? Ace has not gain weight or height in 2 weeks.. he is not even 6 months yet.. weird.


Perseus weighs 84.3


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, so after meeting with a trainer (observing Perseus) found out why Perseus is acting like this. its because some dogs brains are weird different. (Not the dog or owners fault) they get over loaded "stressed" when out and seeing different people. In human terms s.p.d (sensory processing disorder) I'm going out on a limb. But I think he is right. I'm not going to go much into detail, because that would take for ever. They even make vest for them, kinda tight and compressing. Sooo.... If any one has read some of my post, they would know ,the reason we got perseus is for a emotional support animal for my son who has autism and ( what do you know?) Also has s.p.d. and he has to have Heavy thing, like weighted blankets,(needs deep pressure massages) when he has a overload. It's like it was ment to be for each other to help each other. Or that's how I feel. Every thing the trainer saw and explain to me, was almost the exact same thing my son's Dr. Explained to me when my son was first diagnosed.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ok, so after meeting with a trainer (observing Perseus) found out why Perseus is acting like this. its because some dogs brains are weird different. (Not the dog or owners fault) they get over loaded "stressed" when out and seeing different people. In human terms s.p.d (sensory processing disorder) I'm going out on a limb. But I think he is right. I'm not going to go much into detail, because that would take for ever. They even make vest for them, kinda tight and compressing. Sooo.... If any one has read some of my post, they would know ,the reason we got perseus is for a emotional support animal for my son who has autism and ( what do you know?) Also has s.p.d. and he has to have Heavy thing, like weighted blankets,(needs deep pressure massages) when he has a overload. It's like it was ment to be for each other to help each other. Or that's how I feel. Every thing the trainer saw and explain to me, was almost the exact same thing my son's Dr. Explained to me when my son was first diagnosed.


I'm glad you're getting insight into his behavior and that's really sweet about them being meant for each other. My oldest son also has Autism so I understand the support you are looking for. All the best of luck! !


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

That's so funny, I know EXACTLY the behavior you're talking about, but I never thought to put it in those terms before! Mild SPD runs in my family (it's a coexisting condition with other issues) so I definitely know how your dog feels! haha I've always had a soft spot for dogs that get overwhelmed and try to be their advocates whenever I can. I'm really glad that you're getting information that's helping you understand the behavior. Are you going to continue working with the trainer? I'd love to hear about your progress!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> You probably need to do a search of the forum on fear aggression. A 6-7 month old puppy isn't being protective, or "overly" protective. He's afraid.


This is correct.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ok, so after meeting with a trainer (observing Perseus) found out why Perseus is acting like this. its because some dogs brains are weird different. (Not the dog or owners fault) they get over loaded "stressed" when out and seeing different people. In human terms s.p.d (sensory processing disorder) I'm going out on a limb. But I think he is right. I'm not going to go much into detail, because that would take for ever. They even make vest for them, kinda tight and compressing. Sooo.... If any one has read some of my post, they would know ,the reason we got perseus is for a emotional support animal for my son who has autism and ( what do you know?) Also has s.p.d. and he has to have Heavy thing, like weighted blankets,(needs deep pressure massages) when he has a overload. It's like it was ment to be for each other to help each other. Or that's how I feel. Every thing the trainer saw and explain to me, was almost the exact same thing my son's Dr. Explained to me when my son was first diagnosed.


I have one of tight thunder shirts for Puppy. It doesn't do much. Hope it works out better for you.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got back from camping. This was a big step for Perseus. We had a tight harness on him. We also got him a muzzle that he could pant,drink, and bark a little. We tested him with out anything one. He barked at people and tried to pull towards them. Then We put on his harness and muzzle. He went right up to people with out barking and started to give kisses and rub up on them with out any barking. If we took off all the stuff then he would go back to same-ol-Perseus. Remind y'all, these people that he was going up to were not strangers.(We went up with extended family. At least 60 of us) but with all the stuff on, he was lovey to us all and laid on his back for belly scratches. He barked for a sec with pass Byers but forgot the just as fast.=) after he felt comfortable , we took off the muzzle, and he sat there like it was still on. He knows that if he started barking or pulling ,it will goes back on. 
He still thinks he is a puppy, and sometimes sits on your lap. 85 pounds is not light. Lol.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

marshies said:


> I have one of tight thunder shirts for Puppy. It doesn't do much. Hope it works out better for you.


Any thing that helps, helps. I'll even take a little bit. I might have to get one for him. I wonder if they would have them in his size.


----------

